# Took a trip to Golfsmiths today...........



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

*Took a trip to Golfsmiths updated......... again.*

Thought Id check out getting a fitting for a driver. 
Ive been doing some research, and as near as I could figure out I need a +1. My current driver has 43 1/2" shaft. As near as I can tell I need about a 46". I also had a standard flex shaft and I was wondering if I swung the club to fast for that flex. So I figured what would it hurt?
Well Golfsmiths is over 100 miles from me, and when I got there, guess what........ Id forgotten to bring my driver to get a baseline with. :headbang:
Un...fricken....beleivable.
So they gave me an R!! with a stiff shaft to go on the Machine with and swing a couple times anyway, that way at least I could find out my swing speed etc.....
I found out I have a swing speed in the mid 90s to low 100s. Low was 94 and high was 103.
So ya, I guess I was right, I need a stiffer shaft.
The guy also noticed my hands were fairly "busy" as he put it, so he suggested I go with a thicker grip. 
So I picked up a 4 year old used Taylormade Burner with 10.5 loft and a 50 gram burner stiff shaft with a chamois jumbo grip in pretty good shape on the cheap.
I hope to get to the range tomorrow and hit a couple buckets with this thing to see how it works for me.
I dont know if the 10.5 loft will work as another thing we found out, which I already kinda knew, was that I have a tendency to hit em low. So I might have to get something with more loft. 
But for the price, what the heck. Ill give it a try and see what happens. It feels pretty good. Ill just have to see.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Just got back from the range.
When we were getting ready to head out to the range I noticed something about my new... to me ..... driver.
I thought I had gotten a 10.5 like I posted in the previous post. But when I was putting on the head cover I noticed it was a 9.5.
UH OH.
Well it didnt go to badly. I seemed to be hitting the ball fairly well, and tword the end I started channeling John Daly and I was getting them out around the 300 yard flag.
I think the club might be fine, I just have to work on my swing a bit.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Played my first round (_well half round, check the played today thread for THAT story_  ) with the new driver today. Things are looking good. :thumbsup: Hit the ball pretty straight and didnt hit any houses. I think I will keep this driver around for awhile, Ill focus on improving the rest of my clubs and putter and work on my swing before I revisit checking into a new driver now.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

good to hear the driver worked always a bonus when you dont hit houses maybe you could show bob how not to hit houses!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

good to hear the driver worked always a bonus when you dont hit houses maybe you could show bob how not to hit houses!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I never hit houses...just trees, water and sand traps, but once in awhile I scare the hell out of the greens keeper.:headbang:

Luke please learn to use capitals on names especially your idol... "Me"


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

and never the pin....


----------

